# Brahmas, New Hampshire Reds, & Sussexes



## ChickenCrazy01 (May 8, 2016)

I have a project I am working on and I would like to know if these breeds (Brahmas, New Hampshire Reds, & Sussexes) are meat breeds, egg breeds, or dual-purpose breeds. I am thankful for any help!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I've owned Brahmas and Speckled Sussex. I only keep birds for eggs, not meat. However if hard times came about, ALL birds are dual purpose IMO. I'd have no problem butchering my birds to eat no matter what breed it is. I think even a Serama would make a tasty soup dish even though I've never owned any.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Seramas have a surprising amount of breast meat.... but that is something else! 

I've had Brahmas before. They are BIG birds but grow crazy slow so they're not the best meat birds (but certainly fit the bill if that's what you want them for.) Most people have them as layers. They're very dual purpose. 

NH Reds (hatchery stock) are egg layers. Not much on them but they make for fine soup stock if you have an extra rooster or two. I don't know anything about Sussex.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Dawg, you'd really eat one of your hens? I guess I could eat one of hubby's geese. They hate me.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Dawg, you'd really eat one of your hens? I guess I could eat one of hubby's geese. They hate me.


In rough times...you bet! Meat on the table.


----------



## ChickenCrazy01 (May 8, 2016)

Thanks! I ended up looking on google lol, just thought I'd ask because I was browsing on here. Also wondered if people had different opinions.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

We had a New Hampshire red about 6 years ago. We used it for meat. However it was a rooster so as for egg laying I wouldn't know. The best egg and meat birds that I have found were the Delawares, and the Buff Orpingtons. Was easy to skin them out. I skin mine rather then pluck feathers, much easier and quicker. The hardest ones to skin and to me had very little meat were the GLW's


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Our favorite dual purpose birds have been the Dorkings... They lay very well in winter and the roosters make for very nice table birds. They've got breast meat which most heritage breeds are very skimpy on. We're working to get ours bigger because they're really not that big. We've been crossing them with my huge heritage Rhode Island Red and those resulting male sex-links are almost ready to harvest now. They're looking good! 

Buck-eyes seem to also be a popular favorite for people who do both eggs and meat... I've never had one so I don't know.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Australorps are my bird of choice. Lay extremely well and a good line will produce a 4-5lb carcass in 20-24 weeks.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I just butchered a bunch of roosters. None of which were meat birds and one wouldn't even be considered a dual purpose. They were small 2 1/2 to 3 pounds. I pressure cooked all of them. They make great shredded chicken for sandwhiches, tacos, etc. They made a great stock as well. Point is...I think ALMOST anything can be eaten. But the smaller birds are a lot of work for a tiny meal.


----------



## ChickenCrazy01 (May 8, 2016)

Yes. Just wondered what they were usually used for, working on a project. Thanks everyone!


----------

